# My Awesome Fish Trap



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

Demasoni tank requires lot of rocks, but also require lots of fish catching (holding, agression issues etc). So I made tis fish trap, about 6~7 months ago now. Has saved me a few weekends where i could actually go out fishing rahter than "fishing" at home.

Its an ice cream box, with most of the walls cut out. Onion netting bag was used here, and silicone to put them in place. Silicone don't stick too well to ice cream box, so i had to scrape all the surface to roughen it up before it worked properly. 
A 20lbs shimano power pro braided line is used to tie the trap door, linking towards the middle top section of the trap, so when pulled, the force acts inwards and upwards, and once closed, will hold the balance of the trap, and you can pull it up vertically without trap knocking over other stuff / reopening due to lack of balance. I used monofilament in the first attempt, but abrasion between monofil and glass edge has cost me a few fish! this line stood up to abrasion much better. The door is weighted using a regular fishing weight, coated with silicone too.


----------



## liquid134 (Feb 22, 2010)

now that is pretty cool. but how long do you have to sit and wait!?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Brilliant. They'll catch on.  
Or will they? :wink:


----------



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

i don't actually sit and wait. 
Just look at it whenever i'm passing by, if a fish i want to catch is in the box, i'll just pull on the line.  its fishing at the comfort of your own home.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe they like ice cream! It's Blue Bunny, I'd swim in for that too!


----------



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

With tongue in cheek, and saliva drooling from the corner of my mouth I ask - do you bait it with anything? And don't tell me hot fudge.


----------



## kabuto (Mar 9, 2007)

I use this trap mostly to catch holding females, so i don't normally bait.
When going after dominant males, putting it in their territory will do the job, no bait.

only time i had to bait it was when i was testing the trap, and had to continually pull it in and out.

btw, if anyone is building something similar, the way the door closes upwards is ideal. The fish's natural reaction to danger is "SWIM DOWN, SWIM AWAY". Since the door shuts upwards, its unlikely a fish inside the trap will squeeze out in time.


----------



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

It is a nice design. Good job! Being an engineer I am always challeged. I will try to build a better mouse-trap: excuse me  , a better fish trap. Good job.

But hot fudge still sounds good t0 me! :thumb:


----------

